# Mirrors tilt in reverse



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forum having just bought a 2009 Routan SEL Premium.
I am confused about how VW implemented the "Side mirrors tilt down in reverse" feature. In my past cars that have had this feature both mirrors tilt down so you can see the curb when parralel parking, etc... In my Routan just the driver's side mirrir tilts. This doesn't make much sense to me, and the manual refers to "the mirrors" tilting down, not just the driver side.
The dealer said this is normal behavior, and that other SEL's they tried on the lot did the same thing.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Mirrors tilt in reverse (corum999)*

i just picked up my '09 SEL Premium last weekend and it does the exact thing you mentioned. I have a service appt for recalls monday and i will mention it to them.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Mirrors tilt in reverse (Autobahn_Bred)*

Drivers side? If anything it should be the passengers side. Time to take it in!


----------



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Mirrors tilt in reverse (corum999)*

I came across this post on a Chrysler forum that looks like its a problem/question for the Routan cousins like the Town and Country also:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.n...=7579
That thread makes it sound like non-memory seat vans do have the passenger side mirror tilting in reverse, but if you have memory seats the mirror does not tilt.


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Mirrors tilt in reverse (corum999)*

thats very very G.A.Y.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok so, the vehicle we traded in did this and my really wife liked the feature. We were glad to see that the Routan did the same thing. Errrr... it does not!! The manual does say that it does however, per VW and Chrysler, the passenger mirror does not tilt in reverse. "It's convex miror so it has the same affect" Thats what I got when I mentioned it. All mirrors have that closer than you think warning tards! Frustrating and very GHEEEEY! The manual says it does and driver options allows you to activate it. It's like having an FM button but only AM...










_Modified by blizno at 11:00 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

The worst part is that the driver side mirror would not recover once come out of reverse. After few reverse maneuvers, the driver side-mirror got out of alignment. I eventually turned this feature off because I got annoyed adjusting the mirror frequently.


----------

